# Lead for practice



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

For those who go to a field to practice,what type of weights do you throw?I've seen/heard of livingston floats when casting over water and tennis balls around lead when casting on land but anything else.---The reason I ask is,I finnally got to go to the park with a freind to cast.The field was very nicely groomed but the ground was a little soft as the lead kept getting buried in the dirt on every cast.The only way to avoid this was to line-drive cast or on a backlash(BTW nice pic Vic).Walking a hundred plus yards to pull the lead out was getting pretty tiring.Any Ideas?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

a baseball weighs 150g (about 5 1/4 oz) and with its size gives a good fishing estimate of 6 and bait. just be careful on wet grass, a baseball soaks up water and gets heavy quick.
charlie


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Slit a tennis ball...*

...and put the weight inside


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Or a lacrosse ball. Doesn't soak up water and is closer in weight to a 150gm lead.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

field hockey ball is about 150 grams


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Basketball is 20 oz 

You can have grapefruit fights with your buddies if you tie those on


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

medicine ball 52 pounds


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Tennis ball and 3oz lead == approximately 8oz. Rig it up like a fish finder rig then add a couple of 4in shads on a smaller hook and bury inside of the shad and you got a pretty close 8n bait deal going on and especially with the tennis ball because it almost replicates the size of them BUNKER HEADS>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

demonfish said:


> medicine ball 52 pounds


I know us Hawaii guys throw some big stuff but....  
So how do you guys get the distance reading if the ball is rolling on impact?I don't necessarily need an exact mark but would like to get very close.Reason being is I'm experimenting with slightly different backswings,rotation,timing,etc to see what actually produces as oppossed to what feels like it does.Just from my short practice I found out that on some cast that felt like it went a long way was not the best as far as distance.BTW we're throwing 8-11 oz/just lead.Mahalo!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Samurai,

Just use the balls for technique practice. It really allows you to get in a lot of practice casts without the walking. At the end of the practice session throw one or two with the lead and measure for distance.

Tommy.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Mahalo Tommy,make sence.I actually fish pairs as far as rods and reels go so I'll just tie one with the ball and leave the other one with lead tied up on the side until ready.
Just for clarification,previous posts by Teddy states that a average tennis ball is equivalent to 5 oz.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think Teddy is saying a tennis ball with a 3oz weight inside.

As big brother said a regulation baseball is very close to the right weight and makes a great training tool. Just be sure to slow your reel down a bit when casting balls. They slow down fast compared to a lead and WILL cause a fast reel to blow.....

Tommy


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I was going with the" tennis ball plus 3 oz lead==approximately 8 oz." I need at least 9 oz. total to be efficient.We're throwing 4/0-6/0 size reels with 60&80# respectively.I need the weight to pull the line off the reels.If a baseball is only 5 1/2oz than that would be too light.If I can end up with something between 9-10oz that would be best.I'll probally just add the lead to the tennis ball to get the right weight.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

You can also thumb the spool a second or two before the lead lands . The spool will be spinning slow enough that you can stop it and slow the lead such that it wouldn't sink into the ground


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

The tennisball thing sounds convenient...as you could conceivably change the weight inside it on the spot....?


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

You can also soak the baseball in a bucket of water, and it doesn't take long to soak up the water. It'll weigh around 7 ozs. Used this a time or two to the 8nbait feel.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Tennis Ball = approx 5 oz*

Just the ball =5 oz add a 4oz sinker and yu get 9 oz, I have scales .


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i use tennis ball w/up to 6oz...they seemed to float to much...got some bubble wrap and put some on an 8 tongue...worked great...didn't bury itself...hope this helps...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Bubble Wrap*

What a great suggestion, never thought of that,  Will try next time ( ssoooonnn) will let you know Thank you.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

I throw 4,5,6,or 8oz bass sinkers,or what some people call ball sinkers.They do not get stuck on a grass field at all.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody.I may try the bubble wrap thing as I have access to alot of that stuff at work.---Aloha!


----------

